# Mono on FreeBSD/arm



## fiskerendk (Oct 13, 2014)

Hi,

Have anyone succesfully configured and compiled mono for FreeBSD on ARM platform? I seem to have a big of troubles trying to get it working. My RPI currently running FreeBSD 10.1 RC1 (also tried with 10-RELEASE). But there seems to be no way for compiling lang/mono on ARM, saying that mono-3.6.0 is only for i386 amd64 PowerPC. And when trying to compile from source tarball, it fails on configure with:
	
	



```
configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables See `config.log' for more details.
```

From the config.log it seems to have problems with gcc (that's not installed)
	
	



```
eval: gcc: not found configure:4659: $? = 127 configure:4697: result: no configure: failed program was: | /* confdefs.h */ | #define PACKAGE_NAME "mono"
```

However trying to install GCC from ports also not available for ARM architecture. Where should I start?

Best Regards
Thomas Nissen


----------



## Ordoban (Oct 13, 2014)

You can try to add the armv6 arch to /usr/ports/lang/mono/Makefile

```
...
ONLY_FOR_ARCHS= i386 amd64 powerpc armv6
...
```
Make starts to work. Tomorow we will see if it is finished without error


----------



## Ordoban (Oct 13, 2014)

```
configure: error: No JIT or interpreter support available or selected.
```
That was quick...


----------



## fiskerendk (Oct 14, 2014)

Ordoban said:
			
		

> ```
> configure: error: No JIT or interpreter support available or selected.
> ```
> That was quick...



Thanks for the post before. I of[]couse ended inthe same place as you  Any ideas how to move on from here?


----------



## Ordoban (Oct 15, 2014)

I have fixed this message by editing the configure file. After this, the compiling starts and stops with another more special error message after a while. This all raises over my knowledge, and so i can not help you. If i remember right mono does working on raspian. Maybe you can use this or take a look how the linux guys have it done.


----------



## fiskerendk (Oct 15, 2014)

@Ordoban, you are absolutely right, it's working on Linux/Raspbian, but Linux is a bitch and I have been running FreeBSD for 14 years or so, therefore I of course also wanted RPi to be a BSD. Thanks for trying however.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 15, 2014)

The biggest problem I had when trying to build for the Raspberry was getting any GCC compiler to build. It seems a lot of ports require it on ARM while not needing it on AMD64/i386. Not sure why that is, maybe it's because of the limitations of Clang with respect to ARM. 

As building on the Pi is rather slow I've been trying to get ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel to build for ARM on my AMD64. But I haven't been successful with that either. 

https://www.freebsd.org/news/status/rep ... s-Building
https://wiki.freebsd.org/QemuUserModeHowTo


----------

